# Moral Dilemma



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

It is a dark and stormy night and you are driving by a bus stop where there are 3 people at it. Your best friend who saved your life, a lady who is dying and needs to get to the hospital, and the love of your life. You have room for one more person. How would you handle this situation?

This situation was given to 200 applicants for a job. Only 1 got the correct answer.

The correct way to respond is to pull over and give the keys to your best friend and have him drive the dying woman to the hospital while you stay with the love of your life.

This answer is the only answer that satisfies everyone's needs which is what your supposed to do at your job, typically. Which is why only that 1 guy was hired.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

um....if that was suppose to be a riddle for all of us, technically you shouldnt give the answer...it takes all the fun out of it :laugh:


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

I ain't about to get soaked. I would stay in the car and tell everyone to get in. I'd call 911 to get the dying woman since I don't know CPR and I'm not sure I want to give mouth to mouth :rasp:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I forgot to mention you only have room for one of them in the car...so you couldnt put them all in the car.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

but if you really want to know my answer, i'd say give the keys to your best friend to drive, lay the dying lady down in the back seat, and you have the love of you life sit in your lap...FREE LAP DANCE!!!!!! :rockin:


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Throw your best friend in the trunk [they'd understand], the love of your life in the open seat, and the dying lady on your guys' laps...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Moral Dilemna:

You have a romantic dinner planned for two. You have to light 5 candles, the stove, and the fireplace. Problem is, you only have one match. Which do you light first?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I know!!!








*THE MATCH!!*


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

nope, you light your heart...because the heart will always light the way to a romantic dinner


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

giving the keys to my best friend would be a bad idea, he has lost his licence too many times. I drive him home from work every day, for the last 2 years


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I feel sorry for you nitro. Id say your friend owes you big time. I dont know about where you live, but here gas is $2 a gallon...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you light the stove first burns on gas.then you bring the candle over light then up,then toss one into the fire place.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> you light the stove first burns on gas.then you bring the candle over light then up,then toss one into the fire place.


thePACK how you gonna light those things without lighting the match first silly!?!







:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

ms. nattereri's smart heheh...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

dang it pass me another brew.thats it don't drink and read..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Dont drink and drive either, you might hit a bump and spill your drink! :







:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ah good 1.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

iono what i would do.... hopefully the right thing


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> nope, you light your heart...because the heart will always light the way to a romantic dinner


nice answer spikey...you must be a real charmer...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Moral Dilemna:
> 
> You have a romantic dinner planned for two. You have to light 5 candles, the stove, and the fireplace. Problem is, you only have one match. Which do you light first?


how about you don't light anything, instead you go to the romantic meal for 2 at the local restaurant?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> It is a dark and stormy night and you are driving by a bus stop where there are 3 people at it. Your best friend who saved your life, a lady who is dying and needs to get to the hospital, and the love of your life. You have room for one more person. How would you handle this situation?


I would drive over the dying woman - to put her out of her misery.
and take my woman with me, I would leave my friend to grieve over his newley dead wife.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > Moral Dilemna:
> ...


But wouldnt that be too "posh" for you Innes :







: :rasp:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> > nice answer spikey...you must be a real charmer...
> 
> 
> i wish i was a real charmer...cuz then i wouldnt have lost my girl


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Spikey, I'm sorry. Who am I to say that things wont work for us in the future. Remember, ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE!!! Keep the dream alive. I would say more, but I'm tired as he77. I'm sorry hun. Have a good night, and sweet dreams. Love you...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Spikey, I'm sorry. Who am I to say that things wont work for us in the future. Remember, ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE!!! Keep the dream alive. I would say more, but I'm tired as he77. I'm sorry hun. Have a good night, and sweet dreams. Love you...

















...my dream died that night....and my future is set...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

So much for my thread. Jeez!! It turned into a dilemma alright...just not the one I was aiming for. Im guessing this one has had its life lived. :ghostface:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

1-2-3, CLEAR!!! BZZZZZZZT!!! DOCTOR, BRING IN THE BIGGER DEFIB, STAT PRONTO!!!!......OMG, WE'RE LOSING THIS TREAD, DAMNIT DOCTOR, WE'RE LOSING IT, WHERE ARE MY DEFIBS!!!... NURSE BRING IN THE EXTRA LIFE SUPPORT SYSTEMS, IM GOIN IN...NURSE, MY GLOVES...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

i'm sorry karen . . . i'm sorry john . . .


----------

